# Perfect grades // no social life



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In my opinion, I have pretty good grades. Right now I have a 4.5 GPA, which is good enough for me. But the thing is, what's the point of that if I have no social life.. I remember a long time ago my cousin told me that he was a nerd type of guy, and he got perfect grades. But he had no fun in his life because he was pretty much antisocial and kept himself busy by doing school work all the time. (LIKE ME.) 

I always told myself that I didn't want to be like that during my last high school years, but it looks like I am. 

So sure, I can say I've got the grades, but it sucks not to have a life because of that too. 

Am I the only one who's like that? Honestly if I got the chance to lower my grades a bit for a better social life and friends, I would take it in a snap. Life's no fun when all you have is school.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been feeling the same way with my grades. I have a bad habit of completely thrusting myself into my school work and completely neglecting the people around me. Sure, I have really good grades but I do end up feeling as if I'm missing out on a lot. I think it's important to strike a balance between school and social life, but that's easier said than done xD 

I have been taking more of a breather though, trying not to spend every minute on school and taking breaks, it definitely relieves some of the stress from just being in that 'work' mindset all the time. I think sometimes you just gotta force yourself away from it all. Even if it's for a couple of hours or a day, I'll try and reach out to people I haven't talked to in a while and see what's going on with them o_o 

It's good you realize the need for more balance though. Maybe being aware of it can get you started.


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> Are you Asian or something?


No.. ?


----------



## steez95 (May 12, 2014)

Who cares. Focus on your school and career for the long run. When you're successful living the luxury life, all these so called "friends" will flock to you.


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

Well..Being busy in studies is much better than being alone and doing nothing.


----------



## Son of The Sun (Apr 22, 2014)

Same about me. I am at the best economical university in my country and have quite good grades. Quite good work. It all consumes most of my time, good thing on the one hand, but on the other hand from time to time I wake up with an conclusion that I'd rather be everyday-party "lobotomite". 
Life's no fun and I feel there's something wrong with this.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, from high school-college, I've pushed myself to the burning point when it comes to grades in exchange for socializing. I had a 3.8 in high school, and will probably get a 3.8/3.9 in college. I think my years worth of isolation has caused me to be like that. My socializing schools have always sucked in the institutional department anyway.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Ever since coming to uni I've realised how important having a social life actually is - in terms of your own sense of self and belonging, benefits of collaborating/helping e.o out and its pretty important in terms of forming connections as well. Definitely try to balance the two, you'll feel miserable with too much of one. You can be smart and social as well- only it'll be a lot harder for people with SA.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

steez95 said:


> Who cares. Focus on your school and career for the long run. When you're successful living the luxury life, all these so called "friends" will flock to you.


So true. I wasted my time in high school trying to make friends, but they were all just fakes and users. One day you will find the right friends, it is best to concentrate on you and your academics so that you will continue to excel.

You could attempt to join a club or extracurricular activity to socialise more. It helped me a bit to be active in high school.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Redfan45x (Oct 10, 2013)

Me: Horrible grades // No social life


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

^


----------



## BeStillMyHeart (Feb 7, 2014)

What's your unweighted GPA? I have a 3.7UW/4.6W but I didn't do much to get that. 

Im in the same boat as you though. Good grades. No social life.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Redfan45x said:


> Me: Horrible grades // No social life


Hell yeah bruh. :boogie

Learn how to balance your social life and your focus on schoolwork, OP. Both will come in handy when you need to look for a job - you can be smart as hell and have the grades to prove it, but if you're not a good communicator who can relate to others, people won't be as quick to hire you.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No, focus on your grades.

Highschool friends won't even matter after you leave for college, which you can give yourself a major shot at getting scholarships for.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Redfan45x said:


> Me: Horrible grades // No social life


That's me in a nut shell.


----------



## The Original Recipe (Apr 20, 2014)

I find I've recently been using studying as a way of trying to forget about how pathetic my lack of social life is.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't have perfect grades, but I was on honor roll in high school, and with my AP classes, had very little time for anything other than schoolwork. It's not really the same in college. I have a lot more time.

Still, there were a lot of kids (including the valedictorian and salutatorian in my class) who had basically perfect grades and also really good social lives, and I know for a fact that at least one of them was able to do his homework five minutes before class most of the time and still get perfect scores on it. Since I don't think that's something you can learn, I have no idea.

College has been a lot easier for me with getting good grades and also having time for a social life. I just try to get things done in between classes and right after them. Most of the time I can get my work done pretty early.


----------



## moneyformovies (May 27, 2014)

The Original Recipe said:


> I find I've recently been using studying as a way of trying to forget about how pathetic my lack of social life is.


Definitely. I find, however, that I do actually feel a lot better when I'm being productive (i.e. doing school work). I think I actually get more depressed when I'm procrastinating even if I am doing something that I enjoy, but that may be because most of the things that I enjoy doing and can actually do are really independent/anti-social. Since marks are pretty important at my school, I'd like to think that I make up for my social anxiety with pretty stellar grades...but yeah I wouldn't mind having a great social life either. :blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Redfan45x said:


> Me: Horrible grades // No social life


Came to post this, saw I already posted agreement.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)




----------

